# DayBreakers (2010)



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Some people say they are tired of all of the vampire hype lately. I say bring it on! I'm looking forward to this film.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks interesting. Is there a release date?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

In theaters January 8th


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love Willem Dafoe. He's got the greatest voice. Will definitely see this movie.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoa.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking forward to this unique twist on the theme for sure!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, bring it on - looking forward to this movie


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i was just reading about this in HorrorHound. Looks pretty great IMO>


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Has anyone heard or seen the reviews for this yet?*

I've been seeing the posters for something called Daybreakers. Any info on it yet?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome lookin flick im gonna see it for shure


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I haven't seen any trailers for it. Any ideas as to what its about? I know that its a vampire flick.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.daybreakersmovie.com/

really looking forward to seeing this movie - will be in my local theater for 1 week only so I'll definantly make some time this weekend to see it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah..looks like a Movie Tavern experience with chicken nachos.

I'll probably go see it. The only think I don't like about the trailer is the Matrix looking human storage area. Looks very similar...harvesting humans for energy.

However, I don't think that anybody has done a vampire movie where blood is scarce.
I think I'll like it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Yeah..looks like a Movie Tavern experience with chicken nachos.
> 
> I'll probably go see it. The only think I don't like about the trailer is the Matrix looking human storage area. Looks very similar...harvesting humans for energy.
> 
> ...


The old Movie Tavern. Boy I used to love that place. The one here in DC closed some time ago.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

76% positive reviews out of only 17 total so far on Rottentomatoes.com. Most of the mainstream media haven't reviewed it yet.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! Looks like a good one!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

jaege said:


> The old Movie Tavern. Boy I used to love that place. The one here in DC closed some time ago.


We have one a few miles from the house. It is old and smells musty but you can't beat chicken nachos and a horror flick. Good times!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> We have one a few miles from the house. It is old and smells musty but you can't beat chicken nachos and a horror flick. Good times!


I am envious of your fortune, and in total agreement. We could also order beer at our tavern. Same at yours?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I already like the idea that the vampires are evil looking vampires and not the girly man looking ones in true blood or twilight. I just cant stand all these college boy looking vampire movies coming out now.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw the movie today. It was good. I wouldn't say the best but it was good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

jaege said:


> I am envious of your fortune, and in total agreement. We could also order beer at our tavern. Same at yours?


Yep...very large beers and wine and other drinks too!

Saw it today.
I was entertained.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I saw it Friday with my son. It was good - but not great. At least it was a different story line.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

saw it friday. it was alot of fun...not a mind blowing film but just good fun. some laughs some jumps and a fair amount of gore. willem defoe stole the show i think... he had some awesome one liners.
thought it was interesting seeing how a race of vampires would live day to day in "todays" world


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Saw it last night. I liked it, fun, gory, willem dafoe is rad, Had a great concept, but it was way under utilized by the writers and the editing was clunky, could have ditched few worthless scenes of cars driving and people shaking hands and dumb stuff.

We'll see how the sequel goes...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup...a sequel, or a TV series. I saw it and thought it was pretty good. I would have liked a more definitive ending though, but that wouldn't leave it open ( WIIIIIDE open) for a sequel or TV series.


----------

